# tt and the dog



## touchwood

Hi all you tt folks
I will be taking delivery of a diesel tt in Dec when the factory has got its finger out & built it.
I have a Golf gti 5 door at present and it is ideal for dogging (no, not that kind, the acceptance of a cage on the back seat so my spaniel molly can ride in safety, keep it clean). Molly likes to lick windows, so I'm fishing to see if other mk 2 owners also have dogs, what do they do to restrain them, where can decent seat covers be obtained to protect all the seats, front and back etc.
The tt rear seats were obviously NOT designed for people so I assume the designer had a cocker spaniel in mind re headroom etc. The utter lack of footroom is not an issue when you are a molly.
I'm thinking that a molly harness I have could be rigged so it can plug into one of the seat belt fittings, keeping her in the middle of the rear sets and away from windows.
Why did I tt instead of another gti? Golf retains 47% of value after 3 years, tt around 70%. Better mpg, lower car tax....
But the real reason is that the tt is beautiful of course!

So all you dog owners, what do you do when dealing with the hairy disgusting slobbering mutt when it goes into your pride & joy?
Well done to all concerned with tt forum, nice site.
Touchwood


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome sorry cant help with the dogging :wink: but here is a ood idear join the TTOC www.ttoc.co..uk


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum


----------



## forest

Welcome to the forum, I have two cockers (11 months) but don't think my TT is the right car for them :wink: although I do have a dog hammock in my daily bora which hooks round front and rear headrests and covers the seats and they don't seem to mind that.


----------



## slim

Hi im also a fellow dog lover and when the wife decides to steal the 4 wheel drive for the day i have to put my 2 blacklabs (working ) into my tt both fit rather snuggly in the passengers footwell i just pop in a blanket on the floor hence no chance to lick any windows and keeps your seats in perfect condition hope this helps. slim


----------



## touchwood

slim said:


> Hi im also a fellow dog lover and when the wife decides to steal the 4 wheel drive for the day i have to put my 2 blacklabs (working ) into my tt both fit rather snuggly in the passengers footwell i just pop in a blanket on the floor hence no chance to lick any windows and keeps your seats in perfect condition hope this helps. slim


Ta for that info slim, impressed that you get two black labs in the footwell without the need for vaseline! Also impressed that they stay there, my spaniel does as she likes (I blame insufficient training from her 'mother' prior to me entering the dogs life). So posh seat covers may be an option. The back seats are useless for people so must be where Audi designers thought our dogs will go.
This may all go horribly wrong.......


----------



## ahaydock

Welcome.


----------



## gallan947

Molly likes to lick windows....

Doesnt live in Portsmouth does she ? - I think i've dated her..


----------

